# Hillbilly's at the beach. 3/27



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

With the boat being repaired I was determined to try to put my hillbilly vistors on some kind of fish, and they wanted to see the beach. So, we headed for the beach, after an all day excursion to find some live shimp. After arriving and getting a report from snuggles (Halfmoon) we packed my "surf fishing gear" to waters edge. Here's kinda how it went.

"Ther sharks in here?"<A href="http://photo.xanga.com/navyoc/04a11181004993/photo.html" target=_blank>
</A>

"Why do I have tocarry so much?"<SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">
<SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">

"what he say to do?"<A href="http://photo.xanga.com/navyoc/81c58181005118/photo.html" target=_blank>







</A> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">

"This ain't so hard?"<A href="http://photo.xanga.com/navyoc/56f26181005166/photo.html" target=_blank>







</A>


"HEY I GOT SUMTHIN!!! THIS HAVE TEETH, does it eat good?
<SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px"> <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">

"Here I'll make it look big"<A href="http://photo.xanga.com/navyoc/737dc181005233/photo.html" target=_blank>
</A>










You don't need to hold it out, that's a nice fish. Better.
<SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">


Also not a bad fish.
 <SPAN style="WIDTH: 0px">

So after the one pomp at the beach we went on base and I landed this drum. We hooked into a few other fish that pulled loose. We fished hard today, but at least we caught something. I'm ready to get my boat back. 
Finally tally: One Pomp (grilled w/ mayo, italian dressing, lemon recipe), drum also grilled, a little thawed AJ. All delicious. 

One finally note: Don't forget sunblock, I am fried.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report man, sorry you guys were not able to get offshore. The more HillBillys on the water the better. Nothing will go to waste. Just catching a good one is worth a lifetime of memories.:bowdown


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Good to see you guys last night Jeremy. Glad you got them out on such a great day and caught a few as a bonus! Nice job. Looks like it was a good time.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm Burnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Caught one Bull Red First cast. Nothing else after that.

Will have pics in a week. I'm still in the stone age. I need to get the chisel and stone ready for carving a picture.:doh

I have 10 more exposures left.

Will be out in the Morning again.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny! Like all your comments - nice job on the pomp & drum


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

very nice fish


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report... Funny too


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report!!! Heck Michael, I didn't know hillbilly's are from ......


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Best report in weeks! This is classic! 

Fellows.. take note. This is how weshould "tell our stories" (my thoughts, anyway)

In our own words ... just like we see it. no fabrication, or just enough to make it fun.

No crap , just the facts ma'am. 

Great report with fish pics!

good job!!!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I thought I would post my pic back on here instead of making a new thread. Here is the Red I caught that day.









The cave man photo developer.Some day I will go buy a digital camerasome day.


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

cool report dude!! nice pomp.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and pics. :clap


----------

